# Sam the Striped Monkey's Around the World Trip!



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi, all!

Not sure if this should go here, but I'm hoping to start a cool project. One that's been done before, mind you, but I'm hoping the vagabond and misfit traveling community will get behind this one!

Meet, Sam. I made him, last night. Yes, I know he's pathetic. I'm definitely no seamstress, but he's special to me, anyway.

Starting July 31, Im taking Sam to downtown New Port Richey, with a note pinned to him, with instructions on what to do when hes found and where to upload pictures.

Im hoping that, as he's picked up and taken places, he'll make it all over the U.S. and eventually, overseas.

Wish Sam, luck!!!


----------



## Tude (Jul 23, 2015)

ROFL - had to wipe off my screen there woman!!! haha - I've seen this done with a robot type thingee and stolen gnomes. Fun project - hope the "picker-upper" plays the game!!!! Fun!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, Tude! I hope so, too!


----------



## Tude (Jul 23, 2015)

LOL - I'm still laughing over your sock monkey hahaaha

Years ago in a very busy bicycling forum I was on - when it was cool - we had a man who worked at a manufacturing place that made nerf balls and things - and he sent out some nerf balls to some of us and our job was to sign the ball - take a pic and then send it on to the next person who wanted to participate in the project (and the list was massive). I got a ball that went through 8 states and signed by more than 20 members (till it was lost somewhere in Oregon). But it was a fun time and project. People enjoyed it - enjoyed participating and anticipating their chance to see the traveling balls and all who had signed them - as well as viewing the pics where the balls went too. Fun things.

And actually the website boomed when we were doing that too.


----------



## Tude (Jul 23, 2015)

haha - OK - I had to surface this bad boy. LOL Still giggling!!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 23, 2015)

That's what im hoping for Sam, Tude. 

I hope he travels the world...but the US would be fine, too. 

I know...he's so ugly he's cute. Poor thing...


----------



## Art101 (Jul 24, 2015)

That thing is awesome,kickass sock monkey.Thats a great idea.We did kinda the same thing at a ski area with the monkey from some cartoon show.We passed it around to the other lifties to take pics.It was a good time.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Art101 said:


> That thing is awesome,kickass sock monkey.Thats a great idea.We did kinda the same thing at a ski area with the monkey from some cartoon show.We passed it around to the other lifties to take pics.It was a good time.




Thanks! Very cool pic! 

I'm hoping Sam goes everywhere and has a great trip.

I never want him back (some people ask that eventually their traveler gets returned to them) and hope that on my death bed one day, I get on the Internet and see Sam...ragged and worn out...and still traveling.


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

lol - I was just about to apologize to OP for going off topic on sock monkey stuff hehe

BUT ... In fact I'm sending him a pic of your awesome sock monkey - hehe and telling him we (you as the maker and me as the baby maker - meaning sock purchaser ... hehe) are making him a companion. hehe


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 24, 2015)

moved to the 'your projects' section


----------



## Tude (Jul 24, 2015)

I sent him off a pic of Sam the sock


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks, @Matt Derrick !!!


----------



## Odin (Jul 24, 2015)

If I run across Sam... kinda looks like me after a night drinking Steel Reserve. 

I'll take him to the desert with me for a spiritual journey. Then we can both wake up on the roof of a hotel in Vegas.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 24, 2015)

Odin said:


> If I run across Sam... kinda looks like me after a night drinking Steel Reserve.
> 
> I'll take him to the desert with me for a spiritual journey. Then we can both wake up on the roof of a hotel in Vegas.



As long as you take pics, @Odin !


----------



## Kal (Jul 24, 2015)

@Andrea Van Scoyoc and @Tude are awesome.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 7, 2015)

Sam has started his adventure!!!

Wish him luck...and let's hope he fares better than HitchBot!


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 7, 2015)

Indeed !!
Will keep an eye for him in my travels out here.........


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 7, 2015)

OTTERWOLF said:


> Indeed !!
> Will keep an eye for him in my travels out here.........


Thank you! I look forward to seeing where he will end up.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Aug 7, 2015)

Me too, as he seems like a real fun little guy 
I have a whole collection of discarded stuffed animals that I have found over the years and I often wonder what places they have been to and how they came to be lost...........


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 7, 2015)

OTTERWOLF said:


> Me too, as he seems like a real fun little guy
> I have a whole collection of discarded stuffed animals that I have found over the years and I often wonder what places they have been to and how they came to be lost...........


That's awesome...


----------



## Kal (Aug 7, 2015)

Good luck Sam.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Aug 7, 2015)

Kal said:


> Good luck Sam.


Thanks, Kal!


----------



## Art101 (Aug 7, 2015)

Go Sami see ya when ya hit Jersey there little monkey man.


----------

